# Henry Mancini's theme from LIFEFORCE **UPDATE** added Dorico 4/NP partial mock up



## dcoscina (Mar 11, 2022)

I remember hearing from a couple jazz profs in uni that to get a good handle on solid orchestration and arranging, listen to Hank Mancini. Of course, I wasn't aware at the time Mancini was far more diverse in his stylistic sensibilities than the Pink Panther fare or comedies... Lifeforce is a tour de force score, and its main theme is just sensation. all of the lines are clear and his part writing is fantastic. Each idea is so defined. I think I will do a take down of this theme in Dorico and NotePerformer. It's just so... kick ass.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

^^ Yeah that's a nice piece for sure. I think my all time favorite of his is the Wait Until Dark/Theme for three!

It's perfect.


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh, you mean Michael Hoening's music from Baldur's Gate? :D



As a fun anecdote:Being a huge fan of the BG- series and especially the soundtracks for over 20 years, we watched Lifeforce with the missus a couple of years ago for first time- and when the opening titles started to play I almost fell down from the sofa, haha! "WHAT THE HELL THIS IS FROM BALDUR'S GATE!!!!"


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 12, 2022)

^^ Holy shit. How did they not get sued for that?

BTW, love baldurs gate. Playing the third one in early access right now! I really would love to score a video game like that. 

So far the score is good for sure, good sound design and fx too. But oh man, let me at it!


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 12, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Lifeforce is a tour de force score, and its main theme is just sensation. all of the lines are clear and his part writing is fantastic.


Totally. As a teenager, back when there was no way to get the score on CD, I would watch this on VHS over and over.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 13, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Totally. As a teenager, back when there was no way to get the score on CD, I would watch this on VHS over and over.


Did you ever hold an old tape recorder up to the tv speaker to tape the opening credit music (and tell your family to be quiet when doing so?). Ahhhh the memories


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 13, 2022)

I did a little take-down (by ear) using Dorico 4 and NotePerformer. Not completely on the mark but close.


----------

